# Introducing The Cocktails...................



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

The theme for mimi's babies are The Cocktails. We have:

*2 Blue Boys*
Purrfactor Cuba Libre
Purrfactor Apple Jack

*Lilac Girl*
Purrfactor Margarita

*Blue Girls*
Purrfactor Blue Lagoon
Purrfactor Cosmopolitan
Purrfactor Tequila Sunrise

Some pics attached, but the rest can be viewed here:

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww so cute *


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

aw gorgeous - love the 3rd pic = such a cutie xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> aw gorgeous - love the 3rd pic = such a cutie xx


Yeah she is my favourite - and she is going to a very special home too!!

I thought all the litter was going to be blue - she was the last to appear!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They are brilliant names and gorgeous kits too. Might have to steal this theme idea me thinks :blush2:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> They are brilliant names and gorgeous kits too. Might have to steal this theme idea me thinks :blush2:


Yes - I have thought up loads in advance - literally hundreds.
And so you would think it would be easy to choose when the time comes - but no, none of the other themes seemed appropriate for this particular litter!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG how sweet are they!!!

Loving those blues xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgoeus,


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous and I think the names are just fantastic!!!

Can't wait to see them grow!

Lou
X


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

They are 3 weeks old now!
I havent posted any before now (other than the birth ones) because they didnt change an awful lot until last week.
Eyes are open now and they are moving about.

I saw the lilac girl washing herself the other day - amazing! I didnt know they did it this early!

Also they are starting to play fight - again I didnt think they would do this until older :drool:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

absolutely cuuttee :yikes:
I love them :001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww so adorable absolutely beautiful babies!! :001_wub: Is this your first litter?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_wub:I enjoyed my visit to your 'cocktail bar'! I too have a 'cocktail'. My little blue point is a Mai Tai.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they are really beautiful.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning, I love the blue ones.
Would love a blue at some point to add to my family


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> They are absolutely stunning, I love the blue ones.
> Would love a blue at some point to add to my family


LOL hint hint ey hazel!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG they are just adorable.. Alot of mischief in those little faces!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> They are 3 weeks old now!
> I havent posted any before now (other than the birth ones) because they didnt change an awful lot until last week.
> Eyes are open now and they are moving about.
> 
> ...


These are gorgeous babies Z,post everyday i almost doThey and of course the beautiful Mimi are doing you proud3 wks already...doesn't the time go nowhere:crazy:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my......look at their little faces :001_wub:


----------

